# TwoDollarBlue Forest to Zoysia Journal



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

After living here for a year it's time to have a proper Lawn in the front yard. Due to tree cover it's all salad and moss.





March 24th, TIMBERRRRRRRR


March 26th, All cleaned up. 


April 9th, Rough grading to prepare for irrigation installation.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Lots of old roots and rocks still to get out and then a finish hand raking.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Looks good! Have you decided on which zoysiagrass variety you will go with?


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice transformation! Lawn will look beautiful with that perfectly sculpted terrain.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

raymond said:


> Looks good! Have you decided on which zoysiagrass variety you will go with?


I am going to go with Geo. It's what I put in my back yard last season.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Sod installed Saturday. Wasn't fully awake from the farm yet. Temps in the 80s and 90s next ten days should help it along. 


Bifen, GrubEx, 3336F, Prop14.3, 0.1K-N all applied the following day.

One big flower bed coming soon.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

First mow after rooting for two weeks. About a half pallet looks like crap. I'm sure it will come around eventually. Flower bed will eventually get done.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> First mow after rooting for two weeks. About a half pallet looks like crap. I'm sure it will come around eventually. Flower bed will eventually get done.


Looks good overall, just give the bad pieces some time and most should pull through. Can't wait to see it come September!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thanks @UltimateWarrior1. Have some sand coming Friday where I can do a light level on it. Figured might as well since I was aerating and leveling the back yard.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> Thanks @UltimateWarrior1. Have some sand coming Friday where I can do a light level on it. Figured might as well since I was aerating and leveling the back yard.


Where are you getting your sand from? I am planning that too along with a pallet of sod for Reno spots but been way to busy the last month and traveling in a couple weeks so hoping I can tackle on of those this week. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

UltimateWarrior1 said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @UltimateWarrior1. Have some sand coming Friday where I can do a light level on it. Figured might as well since I was aerating and leveling the back yard.
> ...


This year I got the sand (masonry) from Georgia Landscape Supply in Marietta. It was $80 per ton (bagged). Delivery was $125 flat regardless of how much you bought. Still a little pricey compared to just getting a dump truck to deliver. I used the soil3 level mix last year and it was $200 per bag (included delivery).


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> UltimateWarrior1 said:
> 
> 
> > Twodollarblue said:
> ...


 Gotcha, I've used them for River gravel for backyard walkways but picked up a truckload. That's a bit high on delivery. Is the sand fairly decent? I'm deciding between there or getting River Sand delivered. Packaged bags are plus. I've eyed the Soil3 but have some serious low spots that need sand first. I can gladly pickup in the future, as much as I can haul in the F250, albeit unloading 1T bags would be a workout


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

UltimateWarrior1 said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> > UltimateWarrior1 said:
> ...


The first bag of sand has been good. There has been a handful of rocks but nothing too bad. I wouldn't hesitate on buying it again. Next year if we both need sand and want to get from there we could probably convince them to deliver to us for one delivery fee that we could split.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Got some plants in the ground….many more to go to fill the space.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thanks to some motivation from @Jeffersonzoysia I dialed in my irrigation system. What an eye opener it was to truly see how much I was under watering.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> Got some plants in the ground….many more to go to fill the space.


Almost a year later. Now just waiting for the grass to wake up and the flower beds to fill in.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Looking good already!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Thanks to some motivation from @Jeffersonzoysia I dialed in my irrigation system. What an eye opener it was to truly see how much I was under watering.


So how many inches were you actually putting down with your irrigation schedule versus what you thought you were giving your lawn? and how often?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I was watering twice a week with the hope I was doing about 0.5" per watering for a total of 1". I was actually only putting down 0.18" each cycle for a weekly total of 0.36".


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> I was watering twice a week with the hope I was doing about 0.5" per watering for a total of 1". I was actually only putting down 0.18" each cycle for a weekly total of 0.36".


Oh My! quite a difference and a shock i imagine? 1/3 of what you were thinking.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Haha yeah. Explains the light water bill.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Just a quick little mow yesterday evening once I had enough shade to not sweat to death. Still not 100% in gear. I hit it with 0.15N/1000 four days ago to try and help it along with these 90+ degree temps coming. Perhaps it will come alive then. Still mowing every two days just for the fun of it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Beautiful! I'm ready for the after pictures myself &#128514;


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@WillyT I obviously took the easy route with sod. I applaud your patience with the sprigging.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Adding some non shaded pictures. Still not pretty. Maybe I didn't scalp low enough and then raise my cut high enough at the beginning of the season…..or I am just being impatient. Just want the brown to go away. Guess when I do some light leveling soon I'll reset even lower and see what happens.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Did nothing. Just watched the lawn soak up the rain.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Did nothing. Just watched the lawn soak up the rain.


Looking good! Just wait until we get this rain the next few days! I just put down .25 N/1K FT2 and 2 bags of Ironite before we got the rain (3/4") Monday morning. I know that a week after we get this rain my Emerald Zoysia will look fantastic and I bet yours will too.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thanks @Jeffersonzoysia Only has a few more days to start looking good before she's ugly. Planning to scalp aerate and level this weekend. Long range forecast is looking pretty good to get this done and not have to fight the rain washing it all down my slope. All depends on if I can get the tools and materials by the weekend.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Thanks @Jeffersonzoysia Only has a few more days to start looking good before she's ugly. Planning to scalp aerate and level this weekend. Long range forecast is looking pretty good to get this done and not have to fight the rain washing it all down my slope. All depends on if I can get the tools and materials by the weekend.


Too Funny, I was planning on core aerating and top dressing/leveling this long holiday weekend as well, but that too depends on if I can get 15 Tons of sand delivered by Friday.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Seems we will be busy if all the logistical stars align. Your turf is looking great as well. I am bummed that it is finally coming around and now it's time to beat it to the ground. Oh well it is for the greater good.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Seems we will be busy if all the logistical stars align. Your turf is looking great as well. I am bummed that it is finally coming around and now it's time to beat it to the ground. Oh well it is for the greater good.


If mine doesn't materialize, I will not be too bummed. I will just do it later in June and enjoy how mine is looking for the next 3-4 weeks. I know the wife would not be happy with me if I set it back another few weeks and make it look bad considering how much time it's taken to green up this season with all the funky weather we had mid/late spring.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I get so excited about top dressing every year….then the work starts and I ask myself, why?

Scalped, sunjoe "verticut", mowed again, spread sand.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Dragging the sand in a bit more this morning.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

My dad has zoysia, how long does it take for it to bounce back from the verticut and sand?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> My dad has zoysia, how long does it take for it to bounce back from the verticut and sand?


Mine takes about 4-5 weeks.  .


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Another day of dragging the sand further into the canopy. Rain has cooperated so far and hasn't tried to wash the sand down the slope. Slow and steady rain is all this 25% grade can handle before it turns the sand loose to the street.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Day 5:
Have had some days of light rain that have really helped work the sand in.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Day 8:
First mow since leveling.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Recovering nicely!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Recovering nicely!


Very happy with the recovery so far. About to hit a week+ in the 90s soon. Should really kick the recovery in high gear then.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Looking good! Wish I had been able to core aerate and top dress the same weekend as you did.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Looking good! Wish I had been able to core aerate and top dress the same weekend as you did.


It definitely feels good to have it all behind me. Well almost all, I still need to level my back yard but it's a breeze at 1,000sqft. Perhaps I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I will probably regret this but time will tell. I am 9 days into my leveling work on the front yard and will be traveling during day 12-19. I didn't want to come back to some ridiculous amount of top growth so I applied a .125oz/1000sqft rate of PGR. First app of the year so I don't think it will stunt it too much but maybe just enough to keep it under control for a week.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Scalpless topdress on my backyard this afternoon. Dog was worn out from pacing around watching me ruin his playground.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Day 12 after leveling (front yard);


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Quick mow this morning before it reaches 90+. First one in eight days as I was out of town. My GDD on my .125oz PGR application will hit 300 today. Not overly concerned about a rebound as that was my first app and a low one at that. I'll get another application down on Saturday if the weather is right.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Little mowing action this morning. Still filling in from the sand leveling on June 4th. Was going to lay down PGR, Urea, and FAS but it's way too windy. Guess I will wait until tonight to put that down.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Much overdue flower bed edge cleanup.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Wind died down and got the PGR @ 0.2oz/m, Urea @ 0.15 lbs/m, and FAS. My GDD made it to 402 before getting this app down.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> I was watering twice a week with the hope I was doing about 0.5" per watering for a total of 1". I was actually only putting down 0.18" each cycle for a weekly total of 0.36".


I had a similar experience. When I performed My first tuna can test I thought I needed about 40 minutes to achieve a .5" on my 2 rotor zones and about 15 minutes on my perimeter pop up zone. I was seeing a lot of dry/brown spots so I placed a can in the driest looking areas of each zone and ran my normal program. I was only putting down about 1/3" in the rotor zones and 1/4" in the pop up zone.

My previous plan was 
- 40 min rotor zones
- 15 minute pop up spray zone

New plan is now-
- 60 minute rotor zones
- 30 min pop up spray zone

After only 2 irrigation cycles I could see a huge improvement!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Humbert810 we were like all the rest and under watering. Not too often do I see someone say they were overwatering after their first tuna can test. Glad I got it dialed in before all this heat Ive have had the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> @Humbert810 we were like all the rest and under watering. Not too often do I see someone say they were overwatering after their first tuna can test. Glad I got it dialed in before all this heat Ive have had the past couple of weeks.


:beer: me too!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Is the sand getting swallowed up?!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@WillyT its like a baby nursing. Little by little it's filling in. Need another good run of heat and sunshine then I will be happy. Wish I could have had it looking mint by the 4th, always next year. Also I won't plan on going on vacation until it's recovered because I laid down some PGR to keep from having too much top growth and having to raise my HOC before I left which didn't help the fill in.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Day 28 after the leveling. Fighting a wee bit of what I believe to be dollar spot.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Very nice! The liriope looks great too, I just sprayed some deer out on mine to keep the deer from eating them.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Just another mow.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Very nice! The liriope looks great too, I just sprayed some deer out on mine to keep the deer from eating them.


Thanks @WillyT. Now if I could just keep the Zoysia out of the liriope.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Mowed today and have been mowing every three days. Barely clipping an 1/8" it seems. Letting it come out of regulation to see what happens. Today my GDD is 383.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm curious to see what kind of rebound you get from zoysia when compared to bermuda. My 419 goes nuts when it rebounds. Mowing every day won't keep up.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looking good @Twodollarblue


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I'm curious to see what kind of rebound you get from zoysia when compared to bermuda. My 419 goes nuts when it rebounds. Mowing every day won't keep up.


@Redtwin, We are going to have to wait a while longer on this rebound as I didn't switch from 50f to 10c. GDD count is only at 244 today. That was about to be a fruitless experiment. No wonder I was thinking that app went pretty quick compared to my previous.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Mixed a whole bunch of everything and sprayed:
3336F, Chlorothalonil, Bifen, Urea, FAS, K(0-0-29). Skipped the PGR as I am curious what the rebound looks like as well as wanting to raise the HOC to see if it makes the color any better. Current GDD is 336.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I just caught up  shame on me. Backyard even lower? (It looks incredibly contoured, tight like I remember from the flex days)


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> I just caught up  shame on me. Backyard even lower? (It looks incredibly contoured, tight like I remember from the flex days)


Backyard is the same height, nothing like those flex days (I miss the GM). Both front and back are being cut on third notch from bottom of the trucut. Not sure what that equates to as I haven't measured. Has to be close to 1/2".

Mowed on Tuesday and was able to get some of the fert burn out. Now the mower is at the shop getting ground. Hopefully I get it back soon as my GDD is at 366. The area around the tree down the hill at an angle to the street I'm going to let grow out a little due to shade. Also made the call to my tree guy again to see about getting some limbs removed on the remaining two trees to reduce some of that shade.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Any signs of rebounding yet? I'm interest to see when and how it responds.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Any signs of rebounding yet? I'm interest to see when and how it responds.


Not even close to any signs of rebound. Have had a good bit of rain this week. Hopefully some sunshine and low 90s coming to run the GDD on up. I really hope I have my mower back by the time I hit 400.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

First mow since Tuesday. About the amount of growth I expected considering the urea app last weekend. GDD is at 401 currently. 


Starting to get the second cut defined in those areas thinned out by shade.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> First mow since Tuesday. About the amount of growth I expected considering the urea app last weekend. GDD is at 401 currently.
> 
> 
> Starting to get the second cut defined in those areas thinned out by shade.


Looking good @Twodollarblue . I know you are happy to get the rain over the past 2 weeks with more on the way this coming week. Natural irrigation makes all the difference in the world. I know my lawn has bounced back quickly and is looking better with just rain every few days.

When are you getting another greens mower???


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Jeffersonzoysia Definitely looking better with mother natures assistance. I'm keeping my eye out for another GM but probably won't pull the trigger until it's a really good deal. Prices are just a wee bit nuts right now for a want.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia Definitely looking better with mother natures assistance. I'm keeping my eye out for another GM but probably won't pull the trigger until it's a really good deal. Prices are just a wee bit nuts right now for a want.


I know what you mean. I picked up my Toro GM1600 in Feb for $1,500 with only 545 hrs. And now anything with 3x the hrs was $2,900 if you can even find one.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Fighting a wee bit of what I believe to be dollar spot.


How's is going with the dollar spot?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

If it truly was dollar spot……it is long gone. Have quit slacking on my preventatives.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

I'm right there with you. I struggle to throw dollars on the yard to prevent diseases I can't see.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

GDD has hit 467 and it is safe to say the PGR is done doing it's thing. Mowed on Sunday and mowed today. Average clipping length today was a 1/4" or better. Under regulation I would say my clipping length is 1/8" or less if I was mowing every other day. Definitely going back under regulation by the end of the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Two days later and I am at 500 GDD. Another 1/4"+ of growth. Still maintaining at 1/2". Wish I could get better pics but evening mows have the most shade.


----------



## trvjohnson (9 mo ago)

Your lawn and garden beds look fantastic! Has the raised HOC in the shadier areas helped? About what HOC are you at in those areas? Thinking about doing the same in my shadier spots to see if that helps my thinner spots fill in some. I've been trying to maintain my shadier areas at 0.75 but I'm afraid it's too low. Thank you and looking great!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for the compliments @trvjohnson. The raised HOC in areas of excess shade have helped quite a bit in my amateur opinion. They are currently maintained at 1". I have also applied PGR at my normal intervals with the rest of the yard (I have let the last app's regulation expire but will apply again soon). At the recommendation of @viva_oldtrafford I will cut down on the N in these shadier areas to see if that helps as well.


----------



## jricky (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks amazing! Has been quite the transformation!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Think that will change your target GDD in the future?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thank you @jricky.

@WillyT I won't hesitate in the future to make 400 or just shy there of to be my target reapplication date.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Always looks better after a little rain. You can see my one diagonal pass where I thought about doing a double cut. Due to the sun angle I couldn't even see the pass so I scrapped that plan. Have been doing some small spot leveling and really need to do some more.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Twodollarblue said:


> Always looks better after a little rain. You can see my one diagonal pass where I thought about doing a double cut. Due to the sun angle I couldn't even see the pass so I scrapped that plan. Have been doing some small spot leveling and really need to do some more.


@Twodollarblue Looking good!! What would you estimate the deepest area you leveled, 1/2"? and did you fully cover any part of your Zoysia like I see some do with Bermuda?
How long did it take for the deeper areas to fill in?
I am thinking about spot levelling some areas that are deeper, so when I do a full front yard level next spring, I won't cover those deep spots completely.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Jeffersonzoysia I was just spot leveling small holes no deeper than an inch and no bigger than a paper plate. Maybe leveling wasn't the right word. I would throw a scoop of sand in the hole and then work it in to the canopy by hand until I was happy. Probably would be a 1/2" of sand but the grass is longer and would be sticking through the sand in those areas. I definitely wouldn't bury it like I did with my leveling in early June as you see below.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Raised my height of cut from 4-5 on the TruCut. Previous mow was on Thursday. Tonight some sand will go in my most egregious spots and then PGR with some fert and preventative fungicide.

Front Yard


Backyard (new flower beds coming one day this year)


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Applied PGR (0.125oz/1000) and urea (0.15lbs/1000). My GDD reached 550(on purpose experiment) and mowing every 3 days was not enough and I had to raise my HOC. Will mow every other day for a couple cycles until the regulation kicks back in.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

I have no experience with PGR but considering PGR next season. I have some full sun areas and some partially shaded areas. Would regulation take longer to expire in shady areas? Or differently, would shaded areas require less PGR?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

JavMan said:


> I have no experience with PGR but considering PGR next season. I have some full sun areas and some partially shaded areas. Would regulation take longer to expire in shady areas? Or differently, would shaded areas require less PGR?


I definitely don't treat them any different in terms of volume/quantity of applications. Since PGR breaks down based on temperature, there probably is a difference between shade and sun. However I doubt it's enough to make much of a difference on residential turf or worth the trouble doing split applications.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Feels good to be back under regulation now I can mow more on my schedule.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Quick little double cut this morning.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

It's amazing how quickly the ruts develop under a trucut on my cleanup lap. First season and already felt the need to topdress.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

Is the rear wheels of your tru-cut causing these ruts?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

JavMan said:


> Is the rear wheels of your tru-cut causing these ruts?


You guessed it. I make a couple of laps every time I mow (3 times per week x 2 laps = 6 times per week). I think a full drum would not cause this near as bad. Either way it is definitely the culprit. It probably doesn't help that this portion of the yard seems to dry out last so it is always a little softer than the rest of the yard.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

Did you use only sand? how long will it take the geo to grow thru?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

JavMan said:


> Did you use only sand? how long will it take the geo to grow thru?


Pure sand is all I ever use. I'm on Georgia clay and anything I put down I want it to help with drainage. It will take 3 weeks for that little bit of sand to completely disappear.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> JavMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is the rear wheels of your tru-cut causing these ruts?
> ...


A full drum definitely helps prevent ruts. I have a GM1600 and make a cleanup pass each cut along the street and have not had any ruts in 2 seasons or a major need to topdress (due to the mower). I do make an effort to not cut when it's wet to try and avoid fungus issues, but sometimes "it is what it is" with having to cut with it being wet. I use a McLane in my back yard, which surprisingly hasn't developed any ruts either but I think TC is heavier than the McLane.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Jeep4life the TruCut is much heavier than what I remember my McLane weighing. One day I will find my way back to a full drum like my old Flex21.

Poking around in my front yard today in hopes that it was ready to mow. Planning on raising the height of cut +1/4-1/2" in an effort to get a little darker green. It wasn't ready to mow…..instead I found fungus. I was on day 25 since my last app of Clearys. Mixed up some prop 14.3 and Cholorthalonil. I'm currently under regulation but only at 0.125oz/1000 so using a group 3 fungicide didn't concern me.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That change in HOC looks really good, not something I would have thought to consider, but it helps and adds some nice contours to your landscape.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> That change in HOC looks really good, not something I would have thought to consider, but it helps and adds some nice contours to your landscape.


Thanks @FATC1TY , I did it out of necessity because of the shade that tree puts off. Turned out to look much better than I ever thought it would.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Pulled up a non healthy non PGR zoysia runner and compared to a healthy regulated version. Although not all things are equal in terms of care I think you can make some assumptions.


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice journal. Thanks for the close-up pics, always hard to find those. And could you get us some pics even closer to the grass? I would like to see the texture of geo. 
If you let this grass grow, does it grow tall like 3 inches or does it stays short like under 2 inches? TIA


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Thank you @wilsonline. Just finished mowing so I have you some fresh closeups. Disregard the white specks…some fungicide spray left of the leaf. As far as length it will just keep growing. There is no stopping at 2 or 3".


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Damn, nice pics!!! I was almost able to check for hairs on the blades. What camera did you use? 
One of the reasons I wanted to see it so close is because I have a sample of what I believe to be some type of Zoysia. I found this creeping on my customer's lawn. Geo is available here, so it was possible, but no, it's different. Thanks though, at least now I know it's not geo.
Again, amazing image, I just downloaded it to see it better. Crazy image quality. Does it have hairs on the blades?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

wilsonline said:


> Damn, nice pics!!! I was almost able to check for hairs on the blades. What camera did you use?
> One of the reasons I wanted to see it so close is because I have a sample of what I believe to be some type of Zoysia. I found this creeping on my customer's lawn. Geo is available here, so it was possible, but no, it's different. Thanks though, at least now I know it's not geo.
> Again, amazing image, I just downloaded it to see it better. Crazy image quality. Does it have hairs on the blades?


Camera: iPhone-13

Not aware of any hairs on the blades.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

One directional doubles last night. The stripes from my grooved roller really annoy me. A rear drum mower one way or another will be back in my fleet next year (should have never sold the flex  ).


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looking good! What is your hoc in the main portion and around your tree?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@WillyT 1-1/8" around the tree. The rest is 5/8".


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> @WillyT 1-1/8" around the tree. The rest is 5/8".


Thanks, my dad wants me to cut his zoysia with my reel mower in the next few weeks. I'd probably just cut it at 1-1.25 I think he keeps it around 1.5


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Experiment to see how my preventative fungicides were performing. Front yard has received Azoxy, Prop 14.3, and Clearys 3336f on a preventative rotation. No fungus is currently present. On the backyard I skipped those applications and have plenty of fungus. Morale of the story is they work and I shouldn't call this an experiment as it was just me being lazy.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

My fertilizer showed up today. 80lbs of urea for less than $1.00 a pound. Hard to beat. Will last me 5 seasons at my application rate.


Also got a nice pic from my neighbor while flying his drone around.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Dog was happy I gave his playground a trim.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Might be the last mow of the season. Front yard went 18 days and the backyard went 14 days between mows. I raised both HOCs an 1/8” and still barely cut an 1/8” off. Color is holding up just fine compared to some other zoysia around me.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you @WillyT .


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Impressed the color is still holding on. I love global warming. 21 days since the last haircut.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

One last trim for fun this weekend.


----------

